# Reserve class B and Reg to Res CT question



## Ceng (13 May 2013)

Hey everyone I didn't quite know where to post this so i'll try here.

I'm currently serving in reg force,   but I want to go back to university and I do not want to become an officer upon completion, so I was thinking of a few questions which I hope you can give me some insight on...
I am planning on completion of my initial contract, and then CT to a reserve unit for the same trade as I go to school. 

My knowledge on how the reserves work is limited, and would like to know how someone would go about receiving a class B contract as a reservist and is it possible to attend university as a class B reservist?

Also if i was to ct to reserves, I am still planning to return to reg force once i finish school.  What affect would this have on my pension upon retirement?

 :camo:I love being in the CF and wish i could just stay in REGF while I go to school, but I don't think that's possible.  

What is kind of on my mind right now other than that, is i will switch from reg to reserve and back to reg once again, this shouldn't pose a problem, correct?


----------



## Teager (13 May 2013)

If you become a reservist you will be Class A meaning 1 night a week 1 weekend a month. You then can apply for a Class B job but they are becoming very rare. Class B would mean you are employed full time not just Mon-Fri but also for parade nights and sometimes weekend eexercises and all other tasks in between which would make going to school tough. As for your other questions someone else with more expertise can help out. You should try talking with your BPSO before you decide as they may be able to assist.


----------



## Robert0288 (14 May 2013)

Being a full time student and on a Class B is virtually impossible.  If you happen to get a contract, it very much depends on what you are doing and who you are working for and where.  I know some members that work everyday of the week + parade nights and weekend Exs, others that had a 8-3/9-4 job Monday-Friday, others still that worked shifts and then got told they're going out to support a RegF ex for 2 months+ in a different province.

Pension stuff I don't know about, but I do know there is an education reimbursement available to PRes pers (http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pub/cbi-dra/210-eng.asp#sec-801)

Class A work is dependent on work availability.  A unit might bring in guys once in a while to work in the OR, Help out the QM, Pre/Post Ex jobs.  Or they might not.  Do not count on Class A to pay the bills.

Reserve back to Reg you are basically looking at starting your application process all over again, and I've seen some guys waiting for over a year.  Your individual experiences can vary.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (14 May 2013)

What exactly is the reasoning for you wanting to leave the reg force to attend university, if you plan on joining the reg force again afterwards and not commissioning?


----------



## The_Falcon (14 May 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> If you become a reservist you will be Class A meaning 1 night a week 1 weekend a month. You then can apply for a Class B job but they are becoming very rare. *Class B would mean you are employed full time not just Mon-Fri but also for parade nights and sometimes weekend eexercises and all other tasks in between which would make going to school tough*. As for your other questions someone else with more expertise can help out. You should try talking with your BPSO before you decide as they may be able to assist.



The bolded part depends on whom you Class B is with.  If it is with you own unit, then yes that will certainly happen.  If you are employed elsewhere, then technically the CO of your employing unit and the CO of your home unit both have to agree to let you parade with your home unit, on parade nights and ex's.


----------



## JorgSlice (14 May 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> What exactly is the reasoning for you wanting to leave the reg force to attend university, if you plan on joining the reg force again afterwards and not commissioning?



Some people just don't want to be managers.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (14 May 2013)

> Some people just don't want to be managers.



Generally, one pursues post secondary education for career advancement. I do not see the benefit in spending thousands of dollars to go to school, if he only plans to return to the same position 4 years later. It will also set him back for promotions, if he/she is only working class A days for 4 years.

This is just my thinking, perhaps the OP has a future plan that will make sense of it.


----------



## Remius (14 May 2013)

I won't question the OPs motivations.  Pursuing a degree is fine no matter what you want it for.

To answer the questions.

If you plan on going Class B to pursue full-time studies you might as well stay in the regular force and pursue full-time studies.  It's not impossible but it will be very very difficult.  If you plan on using distance learning you might have a bit more flexibility.  If it's a geographic problem (ie you are posted to an area without a local university nearby) I can understand your wanting to get out and relocte for studies but working class B is essentially as working for the regular force on a day to day basis.  As well as mentioned by some, you may or may not have reserve unit obligations on top of that.  

If you plan on part time studies then I see no issues one way or the other class B or reg, other than geographic considerations.  

If you go full time and want Class A (part time and frankly the majority of reservists are class A) that too is possible and allows you the flexibility to study.  Just expect to live like a student.  And your salary will fluctuate and not be constant.  Years ago I was making a good amount of money on class A while studying first time.  For a single student living with roommates.  I could have lived alone but I wouldn't have been able to support a family and what I made over the summer was banked and saved to offset the fluctuateing money I got during the school year.

At any rate good luck.


----------



## Robert0288 (14 May 2013)

Just a little more info to help you out.  I'm not sure what your thinking of pursuing in the future.  But if its university studies rather than college.  Check out Athabasca University (http://www.athabascau.ca/) They offer almost all the courses online.  And friends of mine who have taken courses from there in the past had nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## Ceng (14 May 2013)

Great, thanks for the posts guys.  As for the guy wondering why i want to get a degree and not join as an officer;  I am just highly interested in mechanical engineering and would like to learn it, just for the sake of learning.  That is why, no real complicated answer, plus I am already somewhat educated on the subject.  

Also, I plan on being in the CF for a career, so a 4 year set back is not much of a big deal to me, as I will return in good standing.  That is also my reasoning for wanting to join the reserves since I can still remain in the forces.
With that degree, if I choose to, I can become an officer, but I find the job of an NCM much more appealing.  It's all for personal growth more than anything as money is not a concern of mine at the moment.  

The main reason for this post was to understand what options are open to me in the future if any. Mainly for general knowledge and because I found no other posts with similar info on the topic.  

I like to know my options ahead of time so I can have a drawn out path for myself, mind you I have a few more years to go before I consider making any moves so to speak, but I'm sure there's at least someone else reading this who can use some of the info to their benefit as well, other than myself.

Really if it is possible to study and remain Reg Force, that really is the best option.  It's just I haven't found a way to possibly do that yet.

And that Athabasca site looks good. I will look into that, thanks.


----------



## dapaterson (14 May 2013)

While the vision of the future is a seamless transition between Reg and Res, our HR policies aren't there yet.  However, there are provisions in the leave manual for special leave - academic advancement.  Read the leave manual - not only the parts on that specific policy - and figure out if it might be another option to pursue your studies.


Most DL university programs are in arts, not sciences or engineering; it's difficult to do labs via DL.


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 May 2013)

Following on from what dapaterson just said:

     There are (were, anyway, when I was serving) provisions to help members who want to improve their education. Talk to your chain of command, first - see what can be done for you from within the system.

     The point about types of degrees is important, but if you are in an urban centre it may be possible to take courses while still serving in the regular force. Of course it's harder if you are at sea or in the field.

     But, back to the chain of command: your CoC *should* be keen to help you so see what they have to say, too.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (14 May 2013)

> As for the guy wondering why i want to get a degree and not join as an officer;  I am just highly interested in mechanical engineering and would like to learn it, just for the sake of learning.



Seen, good luck with your studies, hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------

